# Datenbankabfrage will nicht funktionieren



## Desyra (7. Jun 2006)

Eine Verbindung zur Datenbank besteht (Connection Test erfolgreich), aber folgende Methode liefert immer nur die Exception:

```
public void datenEinspeichern(){
     
     try{
       Statement s = dbCon.createStatement();
        ResultSet r = s.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM db");
        while(r.next())
        System.out.println(r.getString(1));
     }
     catch(Exception e){
        System.out.println("Fehler beim Datenabfragen!");
     }
  }
```

In der Superklasse wurde die dbCon bereits erstellt und sie funktioniert

ich hab bereits alles mögliche durchsucht, aber langsam keine Idee mehr, wo ich noch schauen könnte, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## kama (7. Jun 2006)

Hi,
also meine Glaskugel ist gerade in Reperatur:

Erweitere mal den Code um:

```
catch(Exception e){
        e.printStackTrace();
        System.out.println("Fehler beim Datenabfragen!");
     }
  }
```
und poste dann mal den Stack-Trace...

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## SamHotte (7. Jun 2006)

... oder schmeiß' das "catch(Exception e)" ganz raus und fang an, die dort passenden Exceptions aufzufangen. Meistens kann man dann am Namen der Exception oder an der Message erkennen, was schief läuft!


----------



## Desyra (7. Jun 2006)

Wenn ich das
e.printStackTrace(); 
einfüge, bekomme ich die Meldung: Table 'db.db' doesn't exist.
Bin aber absolut sicher, dass die Datenbank existiert, ein Verbindungstest zur Datenbank verläuft ja auch erfolgreich.


----------



## kama (7. Jun 2006)

HI,



			
				Desyra hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich das
> e.printStackTrace();
> einfüge, bekomme ich die Meldung: Table 'db.db' doesn't exist.
> Bin aber absolut sicher, dass die Datenbank existiert, ein Verbindungstest zur Datenbank verläuft ja auch erfolgreich.



Das bedeutet, dass in der Datenbank "db" die Tabelle "db" nicht existiert.

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## Desyra (7. Jun 2006)

Also danke an alle hilfsbereiten Elute hier, war unser Fehler, es war nicht db.db auf das ich zugreifen musstesondern db.wasanderes 

Nach stundenlangem auf den Code schauen ist jetzt wohl gegen die Stirn hauen dran


----------

